# كل عام وانتم بخير



## ملامحها جروح (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بكل شموخ المعزه
بكل صفات المحبه
بكل اوسمة التقدير
بكل اوجه الاخوه
نهنئكم بعيد الاضحي
اعاده الله عليكم وعلينا وعلي الامه الاسلاميه بالخير واليمن والبركات،،


----------

